# أسعار عمرة رجب



## ألضياء (1 يناير 2020)

*
أسعار عمرة رجب 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة"، فمع قرب حلول غرة شهر رجب والتي توافق يوم الجمعة 8 مارس تجد كل الشركات السياحية تعرض برامجها وأسعار عمرة رجب 

ميعاد رحلة عمرة رجب 2019 

توافق ميعاد رحلة عمرة رجب شهر مارس من الشهور الميلادية. 

الأوراق المطلوبة لرحلة عمرة رجب 

- جواز سفر صالح لمدة عام من تاريخ السفر. 
- 3 صور فوتوغرافية حديثة بشرط أن تكون خليفة الصورة بيضاء. 
- شهادة تطعيم مكاتب الصحة بشرط أن يكون مرفق بها أصل إيصال السداد. 
- وإذا كان المعتمر ذكر في سن التجنيد فيجب إحضار الموقف التجنيدي، وموافقة جهة العمل للأشخاص المطلوب لهم موافقة جهة العمل. 
- يجب وجود محرم لا يقل عمره عن 18 سنة بالنسبة للسيدات أقل من 45 سنة. 

أسعار برامج رحلات عمرة رجب في 2019 

يجب العلم أنه تختلف أسعار رحلات عمرة رجب وفقاً لعدة أمور، وهي عدد الأيام، وشركة الطيران، ومكان الأقامة ودرجته السياحية، وسنعرض لكم أسعار رحلات عمرة رجب: 

- رحلات العمرة من المستوي الإقتصادي ومدته 15 يوم بمبلغ 10 آلاف و850 جنيه. 
- رحلات العمرة من مستوي 4 نجوم ومدته 12 يوم بمبلغ 12 آلف و 800 جنيه. 
- رحلات العمرة من مستوي 4 نجوم ومدته 12 يوم بمبلغ 11 آلف و 990 جنيه. 

مدة الإقامة في الفنادق في المملكة العربية السعودية أثناء عمرة رجب 

دائما ما تجد المدة مختلفة وذلك وفقا للمبلغ المدفوع والشركة السياحية ودرجة الفندق أيضا، لكن متوسط رحلات العمرة يترواح بين 12 يوم إلى 15 يوم. 

ما هي مناسك العمرة؟ 

1. الإحرام: وهو أول مراحل الدخول في مناسك العمرة ويلزم أن يغتسل المعتمر ويتطيب وإظهار الكتف الأيمن في طواف القدوم فقط، ثم يقول "لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك". 

2. الطواف: فيدخل المعتمر بقدمه اليمنى ليطوف 7 أشواط من بداية الحجر الأسود، وبعد الإنتهاء من الطواف يتقدم نحو مقام إبراهيم ليصلي ركعتين خلفه. 

3. السعي: يخرج المعتمر للسعي من باب الصفا ويقرأ الأدعية ثم ينزل بعد ذلك إلى المروة ماشياً ويقول ما قاله في الصفا. 

4. الحلق أو التقصير: يحلق الرجل شعره أو يقصره، أما بالنسبة للإمرأه تقصر من أطراف شعرها قدر أنملة، وبذلك تكون تمت العمرة. 

​*


----------

